# New SchH 3 ~ Dante



## Lynn_P

I am finally (after 2 1/2 years) able to announce that Dante is now:

Dante vom Wildhaus, SchH 3 

Scoring 80-91-96P. 

Longs two days!! I will post pictures once I get them. Thank you all that have supported me through the years.


----------



## Lynn_P

Small picture from cellphone camera, more later.


----------



## cindy_s

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see pictures! Did anyone get video?


----------



## dOg

:halogsd: Dante 

WAY TO GO!


----------



## onyx'girl

Congrats to you and Dante, Lynn! The long wait was worth it, I'm sure
Don't forget to update your signature!!!!


----------



## Guardyan

That's awesome! Huge congrats!!! :groovy:


----------



## Smithie86

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## clearcreekranch

Congrats!


----------



## wolfstraum

Never a doubt Lynn - never a doubt!!!! Great job from you and Dante!

Congratulations! 


Lee


----------



## TechieDog

Hey thats GREAT! Huge Congrats.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

a HUGE congrats to you both!!! I hope your celebrating w/Dante tonite


----------



## Rei

Congratulations!!!!! What an accomplishment for both you and Dante!


----------



## Cschmidt88

Congratulations!!! That's great! Dante is a very handsome man too.


----------



## Klamari

Congratulations!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rerun

From one Dante mom to another, congratulations!!


----------



## NancyJ

Congrats I know that is a lot of work


----------



## WarrantsWifey

OH WOW! Congrats!!!! That is amazing news!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

So very excited for both of you!!!

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Betty

A very big congrats!


----------



## GregK

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*

How awesome!!!! WTG!!!!!!! :toasting:

:snowmen::snowmen::snowmen::snowmen::snowmen:


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Congratulations Lynn!


----------



## Zahnburg

You did a very nice job Lynn.


----------



## doggiedad

nice job Dante. nice job training.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Could you have a bigger grin on your face!!!!?????

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## GSDElsa

Great job!!!!


----------



## 4TheDawgies

Congratulations!!!


----------



## VomBlack

Congrats!


----------



## Holmeshx2

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! As Jane said don't forget to update your signature.


----------



## FG167

Wow!! Congratulations!! Looking forward to more pics


----------



## Castlemaid

Lynn what wonderful news!!! BIG BIG congratulations!!! I am so happy for you and Dante. You have overcome so many personal challenges to get to where you are. What a wonderful team you two are, and what a great relationship you have carved out with Dante to have accomplished this with such impressive scores!


----------



## G-burg

> Lynn what wonderful news!!! BIG BIG congratulations!!! I am so happy for you and Dante. You have overcome so many personal challenges to get to where you are. What a wonderful team you two are, and what a great relationship you have carved out with Dante to have accomplished this with such impressive scores!


Exactly what she said!!

:toasting:


----------



## Lynn_P

Thanks everyone... as one trains for the SchH 3 title there were many times when dealing with some of the drama that went on during the journey that I just wanted to quit. Dante is a dog that deserved to get that title ~ not that he knows anything is different ~ so I just kept moving forward through the personal challenges as well as the other stuff. Once the reality of this accomplishment sets in you do say to your self "it was all worth it". Dante also took home the High In Obedience and High in Protection trophies. I'm very proud of him...and gave him 1/2 of my filet mignon steak that I had for dinner!!!


----------



## MrsWoodcock

Lynn_P said:


> Thanks everyone... as one trains for the SchH 3 title there were many times when dealing with some of the drama that went on during the journey that I just wanted to quit. Dante is a dog that deserved to get that title ~ not that he knows anything is different ~ so I just kept moving forward through the personal challenges as well as the other stuff. Once the reality of this accomplishment sets in you do say to your self "it was all worth it". Dante also took home the High In Obedience and High in Protection trophies. I'm very proud of him...and gave him 1/2 of my filet mignon steak that I had for dinner!!!


JUST HALF?!?! haha just kidding!!! SO PROUD OF DANTE!!! :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Big congratulations to the both of you! :congratulations:


----------



## 24kgsd

Fantastic! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## HeidiW

Wow great job, congratulations!!


----------



## jesusica

Huge congrats!


----------



## krisk

Huge congratulations!!! Great job..

krisk


----------



## BritneyP

HUGE congrats to you & Dante, Lynn! I know how hard you've worked with him.. I remember when he was just a puppy!


----------



## Courtney

I love to read posts like this! Congratulations


----------

